# Free TUG Newsletter



## TUGBrian

We are testing out a new newsletter format, this one allows non members to subscribe as well!

you can use this link to view the newsletter, and subscribe as well if you arent a TUG member!


----------



## The Conch Man

Thanks Brian, enjoyed readin' what I could but couldn't find where to subscribe as a non-member!


----------



## TUGBrian

The Conch Man said:


> Thanks Brian, enjoyed readin' what I could but couldn't find where to subscribe as a non-member!



hrm, wonder why it wasnt attached...anyway...you can use this link to sign up for the guest newsletter for now

http://tug2.net/landing.html


----------



## Amy

Brian, I really like the new snazzier look to the newsletter.  I must admit when I first heard of your email newsletter idea I thought to myself -- why is that necessary when I visit TUG so frequently? 

But I've since noticed that when I get busy I don't always catch all the threads on TUG and one or two highlighted items each week were actually "news" to me.  Also, I enjoy seeing the latest resort reviews links each week -- it is so convenient for those of us who don't think to look for new reviews in each geographic area all the time.  And the additional exposure via "latest," "about to expire," and other Marketplace listings in the newsletter really provides added value for TUGgers who use the Marketplace for ads.  I now think the newsletter is a very nice addition and complements the TUG site very well.  

[If the clapping hands smilie were available, I'd insert it right here.]


----------



## TUGBrian

Amy said:


> Brian, I really like the new snazzier look to the newsletter.  I must admit when I first heard of your email newsletter idea I thought to myself -- why is that necessary when I visit TUG so frequently?
> 
> But I've since noticed that when I get busy I don't always catch all the threads on TUG and one or two highlighted items each week were actually "news" to me.  Also, I enjoy seeing the latest resort reviews links each week -- it is so convenient for those of us who don't think to look for new reviews in each geographic area all the time.  And the additional exposure via "latest," "about to expire," and other Marketplace listings in the newsletter really provides added value for TUGgers who use the Marketplace for ads.  I now think the newsletter is a very nice addition and complements the TUG site very well.
> 
> [If the clapping hands smilie were available, I'd insert it right here.]



glad you approve and enjoy the newsletter, im very happy with how it turned out too!


----------



## TUGBrian

and fyi, you can sign up for it here at any time....member or no

http://tug2.com/newsletter


----------



## The Conch Man

I get the TUG News Letter in my E-mail box every week, right on-time! I enjoy readin' all the info & like Amy said, catchin'-up on the news that I always don't get a chance to do all the time on the website, thanks again Brian for lettin' us non-members sign-up!


----------



## TUGBrian

The Conch Man said:


> I get the TUG News Letter in my E-mail box every week, right on-time! I enjoy readin' all the info & like Amy said, catchin'-up on the news that I always don't get a chance to do all the time on the website, thanks again Brian for lettin' us non-members sign-up!



you are most welcome!


----------



## LynnW

I liked the new look as well. I'm always happy to receive it every week and I think one of the best things is the listing of the new reviews. We gave our DD and SIL a week in Hawaii for Christmas and they are going in May. This week there was a new review for the resort they are staying at and it was very positive which makes me feel good. Without the newsletter I might not have noticed it

Lynn


----------



## teepeeca

*????*

I guess I'm "out in left field" !!!  Have been a member of TUG for many years, and regularly read the forums/bbs, BUT, I didn't know that you had a weekly newsletter.

If I didn't know about it, I'm sure that MANY regular readers/lurkers of the bbs (etc) didn't know about it either.

Maybe you could put it in the "forums/bbs" section---and let everyone know about this addition "great" feature.

Tony


----------



## TUGBrian

teepeeca said:


> I guess I'm "out in left field" !!!  Have been a member of TUG for many years, and regularly read the forums/bbs, BUT, I didn't know that you had a weekly newsletter.
> 
> If I didn't know about it, I'm sure that MANY regular readers/lurkers of the bbs (etc) didn't know about it either.
> 
> Maybe you could put it in the "forums/bbs" section---and let everyone know about this addition "great" feature.
> 
> Tony



Its only been going for a few short months, and we do add a reminder about it in the TUG membership renewal emails.


----------



## Amy

teepeeca said:


> I guess I'm "out in left field" !!!  Have been a member of TUG for many years, and regularly read the forums/bbs, BUT, I didn't know that you had a weekly newsletter.
> 
> If I didn't know about it, I'm sure that MANY regular readers/lurkers of the bbs (etc) didn't know about it either.
> 
> Maybe you could put it in the "forums/bbs" section---and let everyone know about this addition "great" feature.
> 
> Tony



I learned about this via the announcement in the "global announcements" box on the top of the bbs page.


----------



## TUGBrian

This weeks newsletter

http://mim.io/beb33


----------



## TUGBrian

and this weeks

http://mim.io/12074


----------



## TUGBrian

This weeks

http://mim.io/e2b84


----------



## TUGBrian

and this weeks

http://mim.io/da2a4


----------



## TUGBrian

week 28

http://mim.io/3feb4


----------



## TUGBrian

this weeks

http://mim.io/3cdf4


----------



## csudell

*Newsletter*

great newsletter


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 31 newsletter

http://mim.io/95715


----------



## taffy19

Thanks Brian as I missed it completely.  Now I have some reading to do.


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 32

http://mim.io/7d235


----------



## TUGBrian

week 33

http://mim.io/30d45


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 35

http://mim.io/18d85?fe=1&pact=1748782891


----------



## TUGBrian

week 36

http://mim.io/6bba5


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 37  http://mim.io/0eac5


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 38

http://mim.io/9b4e5


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 39

http://mim.io/0c216


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 40

http://mim.io/9c136


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 41

http://mim.io/76a56


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 42

http://mim.io/74e76


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 43

http://mim.io/b68a6


----------



## TUGBrian

Whoops, forgot week 44

http://mim.io/abbc6


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 45

http://mim.io/8e407


----------



## bankr63

*Crystal Ball?*

Just reading over my newsletter for 11/14.  Found this statement:
New RCI program = Less exchange opportunities? 
TUGGERs find that after new RCI program implementation, available exchanges is down!!​How would they know?  The site won't be up until after midnight tonight.  Do TUGBrian or other Tuggers have a crystal ball?  Is this like the boiled pizza recipe and the secret handshake that everyone is keeping from me?


----------



## MichaelColey

bankr63 said:


> Just reading over my newsletter for 11/14. Found this statement:New RCI program = Less exchange opportunities? ​TUGGERs find that after new RCI program implementation, available exchanges is down!!​How would they know? The site won't be up until after midnight tonight. Do TUGBrian or other Tuggers have a crystal ball? Is this like the boiled pizza recipe and the secret handshake that everyone is keeping from me?


That one piqued my interest, too, except it's not clickable. Brian: What thread is that supposed to link to?


----------



## TUGBrian

MichaelColey said:


> That one piqued my interest, too, except it's not clickable. Brian: What thread is that supposed to link to?



ah, if you show info on the link...there is an extra "h" in the address...can simply remove it and it will go where intended.  my bad.

(also gorked up the title as noted....been a long weekend!)


----------



## MichaelColey

No, there's no "href=" in the anchor tag.  There's no URL at all.


----------



## TUGBrian

odd...ok..anyway...it was supposed to go here

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134070


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 46

http://mim.io/5e177


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 47

http://mim.io/620b7


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 48

http://mim.io/52ce7


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 49

http://mim.io/10128


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 50

http://mim.io/b2558


----------



## TUGBrian

Final newsletter of 2010

http://mim.io/1d9a8


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 1 2011

http://mim.io/b0ae8


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 2

http://mim.io/90e09


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 3 2011

http://mim.io/d5c3c


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 4 2011

http://mim.io/3e34d


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 5

http://mim.io/83e9d


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mim.io/376ed

Week 6


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 7

http://mim.io/3372e


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mim.io/2f27e

Week 8


----------



## TUGBrian

week 9

http://mim.io/5c1be


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 10

http://mim.io/9200f


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 11

http://mim.io/67c4f


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 12

http://mim.io/a3c8f


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mim.io/f73df

week 13


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 14

http://mim.io/c3d101


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 15

http://mim.io/0c0801


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mim.io/00ab01


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 17

http://mim.io/919011


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 18

http://mim.io/d20511


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 19

http://mim.io/4d1a11


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 20

http://mim.io/614221


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 21

http://mim.io/f7e921


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 22

http://mim.io/bd6f21


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 23

http://mim.io/3fb331


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 24

http://mim.io/5ac931


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 25

http://mim.io/02df31


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 26


http://mim.io/657441


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 27

http://mim.io/416941


----------



## TUGBrian

28

http://mim.io/60fe41


----------



## TUGBrian

29

http://mim.io/92c451


----------



## TUGBrian

week 30

http://mim.io/6c1a51


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 31

http://mim.io/4ccf51


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 32

http://mim.io/ea3561


----------



## TUGBrian

week 33
http://mim.io/b54c61


----------



## TUGBrian

34

http://mim.io/be2571


----------



## TUGBrian

35

http://mim.io/8e3a81


----------



## TUGBrian

36

http://mim.io/a3a191


----------



## TUGBrian

37

http://mim.io/402a91


----------



## TUGBrian

38


http://mim.io/fc24a1


----------



## TUGBrian

39


http://mim.io/0070b1


----------



## TUGBrian

40

http://mim.io/dc4cc1


----------



## TUGBrian

41

http://mim.io/9e24d1


----------



## TUGBrian

42

http://mim.io/5d0cd1


----------



## TUGBrian

43

http://mim.io/93b4e1


----------



## TUGBrian

44

http://mim.io/fdace1


----------



## TUGBrian

45

http://mim.io/b8a3f1


----------



## TUGBrian

46

http://mim.io/419af1


----------



## TUGBrian

47

http://mim.io/c16202


----------



## TUGBrian

48

http://mim.io/ae2b02


----------



## TUGBrian

49

http://mim.io/1f8212


----------



## TUGBrian

week 51

http://mim.io/a52122


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 52

http://mim.io/8d6822


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 1 2012

http://mim.io/7e9f22


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 2

http://mim.io/689632


----------



## TUGBrian

week 3

http://mim.io/f24e32


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 4

http://mim.io/baa442


----------



## TUGBrian

week 5

http://mim.io/cbea42


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 6

http://mim.io/091152


----------



## TUGBrian

7

http://mim.io/0d3752


----------



## TUGBrian

8 

http://mim.io/cb7c52


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mim.io/0a4362

9


----------



## TUGBrian

week 10

http://mim.io/0a5862


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 11

http://mim.io/482d62


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 12

http://mim.io/3ef372


----------



## TUGBrian

week 13

http://mim.io/b89972


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 14

http://mim.io/1b9f72


----------



## TUGBrian

week 15

http://mim.io/065582


----------



## TUGBrian

16

http://mim.io/e1cb82


----------



## TUGBrian

17

http://mim.io/142192


----------



## TUGBrian

week 18

http://mim.io/4cf692?fe=1&pact=9157357061


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 19

http://mim.io/7cdb92?fe=1&pact=9294625539


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 20

http://mim.io/e390a2?fe=1&pact=9413070726


----------



## TUGBrian

21

http://mim.io/7b37a2


----------



## TUGBrian

22 / 2012

http://mim.io/fc5bc2


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 23

http://mim.io/6ce2d2


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mim.io/4738d2

24


----------



## TUGBrian

http://mad.ly/537ed2?mimi2=1

25/2012


----------



## TUGBrian

26/2012

http://mad.ly/9f34e2


----------



## TUGBrian

27/2012

http://mad.ly/9b0ae2


----------



## TUGBrian

week 28

http://mad.ly/8a7fe2


----------



## TUGBrian

week 29

http://mad.ly/1934f2


----------



## TUGBrian

week 30

http://mad.ly/3e7af2


----------



## TUGBrian

week 31

http://mad.ly/23cef2


----------



## TUGBrian

week 32

http://mad.ly/484303


----------



## TUGBrian

week 33

http://mad.ly/aa9703


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 34

http://mad.ly/e6bc03


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 36

http://mad.ly/966513


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 35...guess i skipped it

http://mad.ly/2c6113


----------



## TUGBrian

well it looks like this weeks newsletter got all screwed up somehow...i can assure you it didnt look like that in the "preview" window before it got sent.

have to decide if we want to send it out again this week or not...nice to discover this after it went out to 40 thousand someodd people 

im sorry.


----------



## TUGBrian

for those who want to see the errors...lol

week 37

http://mad.ly/d82913


----------



## TUGBrian

ill likely send out a "correction" newsletter later tonight or tomorrow after madmimi figures out what went wrong here.

sorry for the confusion folks!


----------



## TUGBrian

Annnd were back on track for Week 38

http://mad.ly/6fbd13


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 40

http://mad.ly/62f623


----------



## TUGBrian

week 41

http://mad.ly/68fb23


----------



## TUGBrian

week 42

http://mad.ly/7f0233


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 43

http://mad.ly/10c533


----------



## TUGBrian

week 44

http://mad.ly/359b33


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 45

http://mad.ly/194243


----------



## TUGBrian

46

http://mad.ly/ef1843


----------



## TUGBrian

47

http://mad.ly/c72e43


----------



## TUGBrian

48

http://mad.ly/bfc453


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 49

http://mad.ly/a7da53


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 50

http://mad.ly/704263


----------



## TUGBrian

Final Week of 2012

http://mad.ly/a6cb63


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 1 2013

http://mad.ly/be5073


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 2

http://mad.ly/68f473


----------



## TUGBrian

week 3

http://mad.ly/442973


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 4 2013

http://mad.ly/866d73


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 5

http://mad.ly/63c183


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 6

http://mad.ly/d63683


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 7

http://mad.ly/7d5a83


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 8

http://mad.ly/1f5e83


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 10

http://mad.ly/d0f693


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 11

http://mad.ly/c0eb93


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 12

http://mad.ly/7730a3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 13

http://mad.ly/1224a3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 14

http://mad.ly/f4e8a3


----------



## TUGBrian

well folks it looks like I screwed up this weeks newsletter in my cut/paste skills...all the links to the ads and new reviews were from a much older newsletter.

ive updated the link above for week 14 with the correct links now if anyone wants to view them.

http://mad.ly/f4e8a3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 15, links are correct this week I hope =)

http://mad.ly/517da3


----------



## TUGBrian

week 16

http://mad.ly/6612b3


----------



## TUGBrian

week 17

http://mad.ly/2896b3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 19

http://mad.ly/1f40c3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 20

http://mad.ly/c604c3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 21
http://mad.ly/b258c3


----------



## TUGBrian

week 22 

http://mad.ly/8e0dc3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 23

http://mad.ly/8571d3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 24

http://mad.ly/7a06d3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 25

http://mad.ly/287ad3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 26

http://mad.ly/213ed3


----------



## TUGBrian

27

http://mad.ly/6203e3


----------



## TUGBrian

28

http://mad.ly/be17e3


----------



## TUGBrian

29/2013

http://mad.ly/0b3de3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 31, 2013

http://mad.ly/b546f3

week 32 2013

http://mad.ly/8c1af3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 33

http://mad.ly/be8ef3


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 34

http://mad.ly/85c204


----------



## TUGBrian

35

http://mad.ly/1b7704


----------



## TUGBrian

36

http://mad.ly/75cc04


----------



## TUGBrian

week 37 and 38

http://mad.ly/045114
http://mad.ly/561614


----------



## TUGBrian

week 39

http://mad.ly/c62c14


----------



## TUGBrian

week 40

http://mad.ly/583124


----------



## TUGBrian

week 41

http://mad.ly/9f4624


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 42

http://mad.ly/151b24


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 43

http://mad.ly/e75034


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 44

http://mad.ly/9da534


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 45

http://mad.ly/924b34


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 46

http://mad.ly/961144


Week 47

http://mad.ly/b88544


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 48
http://mad.ly/7bbb44


----------



## TUGBrian

been slacking!
Week 49
http://mad.ly/8cf054

Week 50
http://mad.ly/b18654

Week 51
http://mad.ly/b57a54

Week 52
http://mad.ly/474e54


----------



## TUGBrian

guess I should keep updating this, since many folks miss the newsletter in email! =D

here are the last few months worth of them:



Week 28, 2018:  https://madmimi.com/s/11688c

Week 27, 2018:  https://madmimi.com/s/508f7c

Week 26, 2018: https://madmimi.com/s/d1767c

Week 25, 2018: https://madmimi.com/s/c49d6c

Week 24, 2018: https://madmimi.com/s/f3956c

Week 23, 2018:  https://madmimi.com/s/3b9c5c

Week 22, 2018: https://madmimi.com/s/60a35c

Week 21, 2018: https://madmimi.com/s/5a174c

Week 20, 2018: https://madmimi.com/s/07cd3c


----------



## TUGBrian

Ill try to remember to keep posting them here each week for those who miss the emails!


----------



## TUGBrian

week 29

https://madmimi.com/s/45909c


----------



## TUGBrian

week 30

https://madmimi.com/s/d2f89c


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 31:  

https://madmimi.com/s/ba13ac


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 32:  https://madmimi.com/s/a5cbac
Week 33: https://madmimi.com/s/1d44bc
Week 34: https://madmimi.com/s/6e8cbc


----------



## pedro47

My family & friends enjoy the newsletter.


----------



## TUGBrian

so very happy that TUGGERS share the newsletter with other timeshare folk!


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 35:  https://madmimi.com/s/5087cc


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 36:  https://madmimi.com/s/6420dc


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 37,  https://madmimi.com/s/9f39dc


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 38:  https://madmimi.com/s/8de1ec


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 39:  https://madmimi.com/s/7dcaec


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 40: https://madmimi.com/s/77c50d
Week 41: https://madmimi.com/s/a23f0d
week 42:  https://madmimi.com/s/b1f81d


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 43: https://madmimi.com/s/5fb22d
Week 44: https://madmimi.com/s/68ae2d
Week 45:  https://madmimi.com/s/5d593d


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 47:  https://madmimi.com/s/077e4d
Week 48: https://madmimi.com/s/625b5d
Week 49: https://madmimi.com/s/e4266d


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 50:  https://madmimi.com/s/83317d


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 51, 2018:  https://madmimi.com/s/dc3c7d
Week 52, 2018:  https://madmimi.com/s/b1e48d
Week 1 2019:  https://madmimi.com/s/efef8d


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 2, 2019: https://madmimi.com/s/7ec99d
Week 3, 2019:  https://madmimi.com/s/5e55ad
Week 4, 2019:  https://madmimi.com/s/ec70bd
Week 5, 2019:  https://madmimi.com/s/f36dbd


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 6, 2019: https://madmimi.com/s/80f7cd
week 7, 2019  https://madmimi.com/s/f053dd


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 8: https://madmimi.com/s/231edd
Week 9:  https://madmimi.com/s/2bfeed


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 10:  https://madmimi.com/s/61d40e


----------



## TUGBrian

also, just for a tip!

we have more than 1000 members who have unsubscribed or marked the newsletter as spam thus preventing them from getting sent the weekly newsletter anymore by our software program.

please email us at TUG@tug2.net if you should be getting the newsletter in email, but do not get it each saturday and we will see what we can do to get you working again!


----------



## TUGBrian

week 11:  https://madmimi.com/s/43cd0e


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 12: https://madmimi.com/s/c6a81e

Week 13:  https://madmimi.com/s/1cd32e


----------



## TUGBrian

Week 14:

https://madmimi.com/s/52933e


----------



## TUGBrian

week 15: https://madmimi.com/s/73de3e

week 16: https://madmimi.com/s/cb394e


----------



## TUGBrian

Sorry, been slacking on this!


Week 17: https://madmimi.com/s/85f35e
Week 18: https://madmimi.com/s/696e6e
Week 19: https://madmimi.com/s/fe797e
Week 20: https://madmimi.com/s/6a048e
Week 21: https://madmimi.com/s/51de8e
Week 22" https://madmimi.com/s/e26a9e
Week 23: https://madmimi.com/s/c1a3ae
Week 24: https://madmimi.com/s/7bfaae
Week 25: https://madmimi.com/s/3cfebe
Week 26: https://madmimi.com/s/3cfebe


----------

